# Sonicwall VPN Client Ports



## Winston_Wolf (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm testing a VPN connection that's going to be used during a training course that my college is hosting. The instructor(s) need to connect their laptops to our student wireless network and use Sonicwall VPN Client to get back to their respective networks. I've opened up all of the ports that they've requested, but I'm still having trouble establishing a VPN connection. The only thing that I can think of is that there are still some ports that they aren't telling me/don't know about. 

The connection works fine from our wired network, as we don't restrict any outgoing traffic. However, our student wireless is a much more restrictive network. As this is a corporate education venture, their instructors are not employees of our college and there are security issues with allowing them to use our less restrictive employee resources. Is anyone aware of other ports or other obstacles in general that would prevent this connection from working?

Again, the connection works fine when using my office workstation, but not from our wireless. The VPN client does not report any errors, it just stays in a constant state of "connecting".


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

What ports do you have open?


----------



## Winston_Wolf (Sep 30, 2007)

After some more digging and some phone calls, I found them out. If anyone else should need to know, they are...

UDP: 500, 4500, and 50
TCP: 50

Thank you for the help.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

To clarify, Port 50 is the ESP port. If you choose to do AH, then you need to have port 51 open. Both port 50 and 51 are really IP ports.


----------



## Winston_Wolf (Sep 30, 2007)

Ok, so I thought that this issue was done and over with as it was working when I marked it solved. However, now that it's actually needed, it doesn't want to work any more. 

According to the log file generated by the VPN client, everything is going through just fine except that we can't get an IP address. We've even gone as far running our firewall wide open for the gateway address. Also, where it was working from a wired connection before, it is not working now. However, it still works from our outside DSL line. The only thing we've changed since it was working was to remove more of the restrictions.

Again, all ports are currently open to the other company's Sonicwall gateway. We just can't pull an IP address. I'm lost on this one, as the company who is hosting the VPN insists that there is nothing wrong with their gateway.


----------

